# what should i do?



## lowdoughracer (Jul 12, 2005)

i had a question for you guys. i currently have a traxxas electric rustler that i use for bashing. i want to upgrade it with some things (possibly a brushless system and other things) but im not sure if it is worth it or if i should get something else. do you guys think i should stick with my truck or get something new. if i should get something new what should i get. nitro is out of the question and its going to be jumped, run on the street, and just fooled around with. thanks for the help.


----------



## FBR (Oct 22, 2005)

if you go through the tranny and beef it up you should be ok the nylon traxxas uses can strip pretty easy with the added power of a brushless system they have a metal center gear use that with the metal top gear though they say don't and that should help your tranny hold up
travis


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

Traxxas definitely says *NOT* to use the aluminum idler gear with the standard metal top gear. If you decide to try that, get some Mobil-1 Synthetic grease. It comes in a tube for use in those auto grease guns. I have heard that Traxxas recommends that for the Revo or T-Maxx transmissions. It *might* save the gears.


----------



## DARKSCOPE001 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hmmm this grease you speak of is it moly grease by chance? but yes they are right metal on metal is a very harsh envirenment. So if you simply must run a metal idler with a metal top shaft then it should be lubricated with some sort of thick grease. I dont know if I would use moly (that may not be what they mean by mobil-1) but you should use something other than running them dry. tamiya AW grease should do the trick. But if you think you should upgrade I think you should give this site a once over. Its perfect for all the traxxis bashers. gone wild (or racer) http://www.ultimatetraxxas.com/ but the rustler can be a race worthy truck (with some major work) but I have a question for you. What kind of motor do you currently have in your truck? have you ever witnessed the power of brushless. It is posible to have so much power and have it be no fun. 


HOPE THIS HELPS
Sean Scott


----------



## lowdoughracer (Jul 12, 2005)

right now i still have the original traxxas stinger motor in it and it is aboutdead and i am sick of it. i need something with a little more juice in it. i have only seen the 4300 novak motor and i would something thats a little bit faster. i dont need like 100 mph motors or anything, just something that will make the truck fast and a blast to drive. thanks for the help


----------



## DARKSCOPE001 (Jun 14, 2006)

Whell try out a rebuildable stocker. and see where that puts you because I remember my first car with a sealed endbell motor. I went to my lhs and bough a realy nice fantom pro stocker p2k based. after I took it home and charged it up and took it for a spin. I THOUGHT IT WAS A ROCKET. But depending on your spedo you can get a realy nice mod motor. Because a mod motor will aways be faster than a stocker. so you can get 19t motor and be balistic if your speed controle can handel it. then If you desire more speed you can go for a motor with less turns or get brushless if you so desire.


HOPE THIS HELPS
Sean Scott


----------



## lowdoughracer (Jul 12, 2005)

so lets say i decide to put a stock motor in my truck to see where that puts me. what would be the best stock motor to use? should i go with a monster, p2k2, green machine 3, team orion core stock, trinity cobalt, epic roar stock, epic binary 2, or the new epic competiton line of motors. there are so many to choose from and i am trying to figure out what would be best suited for my truck. thanks for the help.


----------



## DARKSCOPE001 (Jun 14, 2006)

whell if you just want all out power you could get one of epics new illegal motors. but If you plan on racing your truck there may be a posibility that the club will not let you use that motor. But if all you want is a faster motor go with an Illegal motor like the new epic binary stocker. But like I said before if your spedo can handel it get the lowest turn mod motor you can get. But to answer your question about what specific stock I recomend. I like the monsters but the cobalts are just a wee bit faster. and right now I am trying to get my hands on one of the new integy kos27 motors with the angled brush hoods. they look sweet. and I have to settle a score with a local racer. 


HOPE THIS HELPS
Sean Scott


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

Sean,

The Mobil-1 grease is purely synthetic - it is not a moly lube and it is *RED*, not *BLACK*. Regarding the Tamiya AW-grease, that stuff is pretty thick and might add some drag to the trans. I remember reading someplace that it was recommended to make a gear diff tighter.

I have used this Mobil-1 grease on a Rustler trans that I just rebuilt. It worked great on the drive gear train and inside the diff. I basically plan to use it on every trans I rebuild from now on (on the gears anyway, not on ball diffs).

Lowdough,

I'd recommend a P2K or a P2K2. They have lots of torque and that gives good acceleration that makes bashing fun.


----------



## hockeyman2 (Jun 13, 2006)

if your looking for something that doesnt have blistering speeds then keep the rusty and put the 4300 in it. because if your going to just bash then a brushlesss system is low mantiance and that will keep you driving instead of on the bench


----------



## lowdoughracer (Jul 12, 2005)

so what should i stick in my truck if i want blistering speeds without breaking the bank. also if im not planning to race it right now is it worth it to put a ball differential in my truck?


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

lowdoughracer said:


> so what should i stick in my truck if i want *blistering speeds without breaking the bank*.


An *Oxymoron*.



lowdoughracer said:


> also if im not planning to race it right now is it worth it to put a ball differential in my truck?


I race a rustler with the gear diff (it is a spec class, so everyone else does too.) Much less maintenance. The truck went 2 or 3 years before I opened the diff case.


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

there are so many mod motors out there that are pretty fast, and they will not break the bank, just look around and see what you can find, look at 
www.towerhobbies.com 
also do you have the stock speedo because if so, you need to watch the motor limit and make sure that you dont go over it, or your speedo will lose the "magic smoke" 
hope this helps,


----------



## lowdoughracer (Jul 12, 2005)

if my local track allows it should i put a ball differential in the truck? also do i need to the big-bore aluminum shocks or are there others that i could put in the truck to replace the stock shocks. thanks for all the help you guys.


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

lowdoughracer said:


> if my local track allows it should i put a ball differential in the truck? also do i need to the big-bore aluminum shocks or are there others that i could put in the truck to replace the stock shocks. thanks for all the help you guys.


As I said, I've run my truck for years with the gear diff so I am not recommending you get the ball diff. That said, if you decide you want the ball diff LMK the best price you can get for one, I have one still NIP. I might be able to beat that price.

I've also use the stock plastic shocks for years. If you get the Traxxas aluminum shock caps and use teflon plumbers tape on the shock cap threads they won't leak. I filled my current set before the outdoor season last year and haven't had to do anything to them since.


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

lowdoughracer said:


> if my local track allows it should i put a ball differential in the truck? also do i need to the big-bore aluminum shocks or are there others that i could put in the truck to replace the stock shocks. thanks for all the help you guys.


really it wouldnt hurt to put a ball diff in it, really it wouldnt hurt to update shocks, it is really in all YOU wont to do,


----------

